# Die Forellen wollen nicht



## Bomeo (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin recht neu beim Spinnfischen und bin aktuell bei der Innerste in Hildesheim unterwegs um ein paar Forellen zu fangen. Aktuell läuft es aber nur sehr mäßig damit. In 5 Tage habe ich 2 untermaßige gefangen. Ich hab vom Wobbler über Spinner bis hin zum Spoon alles versucht aber die lieben Forellen lassen sich nicht überlisten von mir. 
Morgen wollte ich es mal mit Dropshot versuchen, habe damit aber 0 Erfahrung. Könnt ihr mir evtl. ein paar Tipps geben und macht Dropshot auf Forelle überhaupt sinn?
LG


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2020)

Kann gut sein, dass sie bei dir aktuell nur auf Anflugnahrung und Nymphen eingeschossen sind. DS wäre sicher eine Optiom, aber dann nicht mit Gummis, sondern mit Nymphen und Nassfliegen.


----------



## Bomeo (7. Mai 2020)

Also du meinst eine Nassfliege mit Dropshot anbieten? Das wäre mir jetzt nicht eingefallen aber ist sicher ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Bilch (7. Mai 2020)

Die Fliege/Nymphe kannst Du auch mit einem Spiro anbieten. Sonnst würde ich auch mit einem Twister ein Bisschen den Boden tasten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. Mai 2020)

Hiho,
Andal hat dir schon einen sehr guten Tip gegeben .

Hab in dieser Saison erst einen Versuch auf Bafos gemacht, deshalb ist was ich schreibe vllt. nicht für jedes Gewässer zutreffend.
Für mich liegts am schwankenden Wetter, insbesondere die kalten Nächte sind nicht so doll für die Beißlust. Bisse hab ich nur auf recht kleine Köder in auffälligen Farben bekommen. Die gefangenen Fische waren ziemlich lahm, schlank und haben alle sehr spitz gehängt. Selbst die Nachläufer waren langsam und unentschlossen.
Ungewöhnlich für die Jahreszeit, zumal es im April mit dem Regen eigentlich schon ganz gut aussah.


----------



## friedel91 (7. Mai 2020)

Servus,
Ich denke Nymphen an Dropshot könnte Erfolg versprechen. 
Nymphen gehen hier die letzten Wochen sehr gut. 
Bei mir war ausdauerndes befischen mit kleinen, grellen Spinnern (firetiger, rot, gelb) bisher auch ganz erfolgreich, aber wirklich oft an die gleiche Stellen geworfen. Kontakte waren auch immer sehr zögerlich, aber ich glaube irgendwann waren die Forellen so genervt, dass sie aggressiv zugebissen haben.
Grüße,
Jonas


----------



## Seele (8. Mai 2020)

friedel91 schrieb:


> Bei mir war ausdauerndes befischen mit kleinen, grellen Spinnern (firetiger, rot, gelb) bisher auch ganz erfolgreich, aber wirklich oft an die gleiche Stellen geworfen. Kontakte waren auch immer sehr zögerlich, aber ich glaube irgendwann waren die Forellen so genervt, dass sie aggressiv zugebissen haben.


Die Taktik funktioniert bei mir wiederum  überhaupt nicht  

Bist du dir sicher, dass an den Stellen an denen du geangelt hast auch Forellen sind? Diese ziehen je nach Jahreszeit auch im Gewässer umher. Gerade bei der Bachforelle wenn das Ufer unterspült ist sehr nah am Ufer fischen. Wichtig auch die Führung zu variieren, mal schneller mal langsamer. Hast du gerade Niedrigwasser im Bach? Oft denkt man bei weniger Wasser fängt man mehr, da die Fische weniger Platz haben. Aber gerade in dieser Zeit sind Forellen um einiges schwerer zu fangen. Am Besten ist minimal erhöhtes und ganz leicht dunkleres Wasser. Dann kann man wahre Sternstunden erleben.


----------



## Bomeo (8. Mai 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass an den Stellen an denen du geangelt hast auch Forellen sind?


Ja, bin mir zu 100% sicher. Ich sehe immer wieder einige an der Oberfläche nach Insekten schnappen und ich hatte auch einige nicht all zu kleine Nachläufer die Tage. Nur zum beißen konnte ich keine animieren. Der Fluss führt aktuell ganz normal Wasser, die meisten Nachläufer hatte ich bei bei sehr langsam geführten Gummis.
Ich mach mich jetzt gleich nochmal auf die Socken und versuche es mit Dropshot und Fliege. Bin sehr gespannt was dabei heraus kommt


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich war gestern früh, dank Corona, das erste Mal in dieser Saison auf Forellen. In knapp 4 Stunden zwei Forellen, einen Aitel, einen Hasel und einen Karpfen, diesen allerdings verloren, alles auf Nymphe (Heptagenia), dazu nur noch zwei Bisse. Das ist für dieses Mischgewässer nicht wirklich gut. Danach noch zwei Stunden an einen kleinen Bagersee auf Hecht, mit der Spinnangel, ein Hecht, mit so 70 cm, war auch der einzige Kontakt, durfte wieder schwimmen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bomeo (8. Mai 2020)

Ich war bis eben an der Innerste aber leider ohne Erfolg. Ich hab mit der Fliege unzählige Nachläufer produziert aber nicht einen Kontakt gehabt.
Gegenüber wurde eine kleine Forelle mit Wurm gefangen aber irgendwie sind die ziemlich zickig.
Ein paar andere Angler meinten, dass dort in der Nähe vor einiger Zeit Forellen ausgesetzt worden sind und seit dem ist der Angeldruck an der Stelle wo ich aktiv bin recht hoch. Wahrscheinlich sind die lieben schon alle ziemlich verangelt und deswegen so misstrauisch.
Naja, morgen geht's mit Makrele auf Hecht... am Sonntag versuche ich dann mein Glück mit den Forellen wieder.


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2020)

Das mit den Besatzfischen, die schlicht zu doof sind und verhungern, wenn es ihnen nicht vom Futterautomaten vor die Nase rieselt, kenne ich auch. In Bayern hatten wir unweit einen See, da wurden auch regelmäßig fangfähige Forellen verklappt. Die verhungerten einfach, obwohl ihnen Massen von kümmerwüchsigen Rotfedern direkt vor dem Maul herumschwammen. Die waren einfach die natürliche Nahrung nicht gewohnt und tot, ehe sie es begriffen!

Und die paar mopsköpfigen Quastenflosser, die man zufällig fing, bissen auf komplett forellenuntypische Köder, die irgendwo, total uninspiriert in der Wassersäule herumhingen. Im Sommer war das Trauerspiel, wegen der hohen Temperaturen, vorbei, bis dann zum Saisonende neue Forellen für das Königsfischen ausgesetzt wurden. Gleicher Ort, gleiches Drama!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. Mai 2020)

Bomeo schrieb:


> Gegenüber wurde eine kleine Forelle mit Wurm gefangen aber irgendwie sind die ziemlich zickig.
> Ein paar andere Angler meinten, dass dort in der Nähe vor einiger Zeit Forellen ausgesetzt worden sind und seit dem ist der Angeldruck an der Stelle wo ich aktiv bin recht hoch. Wahrscheinlich sind die lieben schon alle ziemlich verangelt und deswegen so misstrauisch.


Hi,
wenn an "deiner" Stelle gewurmt wird, sind die Forellen eher tot als misstrauisch. Entweder du nutzt deine Flexibilität mit der Spinnrute (kleine Köder) und machst Strecke und findest damit weniger stark beangelte Bereiche, oder du legst auch nen Wurm, Maden etc. auf Grund falls du lieber stationär angelst.


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2020)

...und wenn du auch zum Wurm greifen willst, dann fische ihn aktiv. Mit einem recht leichten Chebu, gerne auch auffällig bunt und einem nicht zu kleinen Haken, mit angedrücktem Widerhaken. Dann bist du den reinen "Plumpsern" auch wieder ein Stück weit voraus.


----------

